# Doncaster show 20th June...



## ollie1 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi, i would like to sell some of my work at the show but it would be my first time to any reptile show... How much is it to have a stall?

I am sure i will have some more questions!
Many Thanks, Ollie.


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Firstly you need to be a member of the IHS or an affiliated society secondly contact Richard Brook for details on booking. I'll pm you his number.


----------



## C.Bruno (Oct 8, 2008)

Untitled Document


----------



## ollie1 (Oct 13, 2009)

i saw that and didnt think it was very helpful lol


----------



## C.Bruno (Oct 8, 2008)

:lol2:


----------



## ollie1 (Oct 13, 2009)

dont think im gonna bother now...Would cost me about £50-60


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

What exactly are your thingys made from/coated with?


----------



## ollie1 (Oct 13, 2009)

They are made from polystyrene and then coated in filler and then painted in acrylic paint and coated in a 1:4 PVA:Water varnish. So it is very light but hard and easy to wipe down.

Ollie.


----------



## C.Bruno (Oct 8, 2008)

ok.
was worth a try.


----------

